# My Arbor



## jowwy (5 Aug 2021)

Its really starting to sit well within its space now

This was just 3mths ago







and this is today


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

And when you feel the need you can box that in and make a really solid shed!


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> And when you feel the need you can box that in and make a really solid shed!


This is for the MRs……..it will have a roof next year and the flowers growing over it will make it nice and private


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2021)

Just need the fridge in there for a cold one (when the Mrs isn't looking).


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Just need the fridge in there for a cold one (when the Mrs isn't looking).


Next to that is 4mtr x 3mtr man cave with tv and sky Q fitted…….so can put the fridege in there if needed


----------



## lazybloke (26 Sep 2021)

Looks great. Some of my garden creations are looking rather old and in need of replacement. Feeling a bit of inspiration from these threads.



Drago said:


> And when you feel the need you can box that in and make a really solid shed!


Thunderbox?


----------

